# Angeln an der Ijssel zwischen Zutphen und Deventer



## HAPE-1909 (3. November 2008)

Hallo

werde morgen früh mal zum Nachtangeln an die Ijssel fahren.
Habe mir zwischen Deventer und Zutphen eine schöne Stelle ausgeschaut - zwar nicht direkt die Ijssel aber indirekt.

Die Stelle liegt bei Gorssel, es ist ein "See", von dem man aber direkt in die Ijssel fahren kann, Boots-Anlegestellen sind auch vorhanden.

Habe hier mal ein Bild angehängt, von dem Stück (vielleicht ist es jemandem bekannt, da dort eine alte Burg-Ruine steht?).
Meine Frage ist daher:
Rechts neben der Ruine ist ein dreieckiges Schild - könnte dies unter Umständen ein "Naturschutzgebiet" - Schild sein?
Die Farbe grün sagt mir sonst nichts, in der Liste der Verbandsgewässer steht über diesen "Nebenläufer" der Ijssel auch nichts (ist für mich im Prinzip auch die Ijssel - vergleichbar mit nem Yachthafen)...

Daher die Frage, weiß jemand vielleicht, ob ich mit meiner Vermutung richtig liege?

Falls nicht, werd ich es dort selbst mal ausprobieren und dann am Mittwoch abend berichten, was es wirklich war....;-)


----------



## bloobloo (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Ijssel zwischen Zutphen und Deventer*

Hi,

wollte mal wissen wie das angeln war?
ich möchte gerne auch mit meiner familie irgendwo bei "Deventer" angeln fahren. für ein paar tips von dir würde ich mich freuen.

danke und gruss von "bloobloo"


----------



## Udo561 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Ijssel zwischen Zutphen und Deventer*



HAPE-Coesfeld schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> werde morgen früh mal zum Nachtangeln an die Ijssel fahren.



Hi,
ist ja ein älter Beitrag , aber man sollte vorher bitte Infos einholen.
Gruß Udo

*Angelgewässer: IJsselmeer und Markermeer*

 Das *Nachtangeln  ist verboten*. Es gilt eine längere *Sperrzeit für Ködersorten vom  16. März bis einschließlich dem 30. Juni*. Mit totem Fisch,  Fischfetzen oder Kunstködern aller Art, mit Ausnahme von Kunstfliegen,  kleiner als 2,5 cm darf während dieser Zeit nicht geangelt werden. In  unmittelbarer Nähe des Ijsselmeers darf man maximal zwei Zander und/oder  zehn Barsche bei sich haben.

 Die Deichverläufe rund ums  Ijsselmeer sind frei zugänglich, außer dass Schilder anderes angeben.  Längs der friesischen Ijsselmeerküste darf in den öffentlich  zugänglichen Naturgebieten geangelt werden. In den nicht für die  Öffentlichkeit freigegebenen Naturgebieten darf nicht geangelt werden  (siehe Beschilderung und Betonnung).

 Auf dem Seedeich vom  Noordoostpolder darf von hmp 8 bei Lemmer bis hmp 243 bei Urk und ab hmp  256 bei Urk bis hmp 375 bei Schokkerhafen (insoweit Eigentum der  Provinz Flevoland/WS Noordoostpolder) geangelt werden. Diese Erlaubnis  gilt ausschließlich nur für das Betreten zu Fuß und zur Ausübung des  Angelsports.


----------



## Snoeky (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Ijssel zwischen Zutphen und Deventer*

hallo 

außerdem brauch man für den see bei grossel eine extra angelkarte vom anliegenden verein.

zumindest gehört der see einen verein ob er direkt in grossel ist der verein weiß ich nicht.


zudem kommt hinzu das auf diesen see mega angeldruck herrscht!!!
ich war schon öfters an der mündung zur ijssel fischen und habe immer die boote auf den see gezählt.
es waren nie weniger als 8 boote auf den see.

früher soll dieser see ein super gewässer für zander gewesen sein aber das ist nun auch geschichte!!!

und was ich auch gehört habe aber nicht weiß ob es stimmt,die wollen anscheinend die mündung zur ijssel zu kippen mit sand,warum und wieso weiß ich nicht.


lg Basti


----------



## Snoek (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Ijssel zwischen Zutphen und Deventer*

moin,
nur zur information,nachtangeln ist auf dem see verboten.man darf sich als angler ausschließlich von 6 bis22 uhr auf dem gelände aufhalten.außerdem muß man in gorssel mitglied des vereins sein.steht übrigens auf einem schild angeschlagen,wenn man auf´s gelände fährt.nachtangeln,dazu noch ohne schein,würde ich mir daher stark überlegen|rolleyes#d

gruß snoek


----------



## Nachtjäger (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Ijssel zwischen Zutphen und Deventer*



Snoeky schrieb:


> und was ich auch gehört habe aber nicht weiß ob es stimmt,die wollen anscheinend die mündung zur ijssel zu kippen mit sand,warum und wieso weiß ich nicht.
> lg Basti


 
Leider hast Du recht, ab 2015 wird der See komplett von der Ijssel getrennt sein und Boots-bzw. Bellybootsangeln ist nicht mehr erlaubt... 

Der See wird größer gebaggert, aber man schließt die schönen tiefen Löcher mit dem Aushub... #c

Gruß Michael


----------



## bloobloo (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Ijssel zwischen Zutphen und Deventer*

@alle
danke für die Infos und vorallem für die schnelle reaktion.#6
Wie ist es eigentlich mit dem VISpas wie es aussieht kann man  ohne nicht angeln? ich will nicht sofort in ein verein eintretten damit ich einmal im jahr angeln kann. gib es sowas wie tageskarten?;+

gruss bloobloo


----------



## Snoeky (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Ijssel zwischen Zutphen und Deventer*

Hi

ja du kannst dir entweder ne jahreskarte für holland kaufen [35€] oder halt tageskarten (aber diese verkauft so gut wie kein angelladen).

lg Basti


----------



## bloobloo (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Ijssel zwischen Zutphen und Deventer*

hi Snoeky!

die jahreskarte wo kriegt man die? kann man die auch hier(germany) kaufen? für das erste würde mir natürlich die tageskarte reichen, aber wenn die keiner verkauft.

die jahreskarte hat aber nichts mit den VISpas zu tun, oder? oder doch?


----------



## Zanderangler1 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Ijssel zwischen Zutphen und Deventer*

@Hape, wenn du auf der anderen Ijsselseite angeln möchtest, so zb. dort bei der Burg gilt folgendes. Hinter der Burg das Gewässer ist Naturschutzgebiet, dort ist das angeln verboten. Für die Buhnen dort musst du wiederum den Vispas von," Ons Genoegen Voorst" besitzen, die haben dort das Fisch und Laufrecht, vom Boot aus isses egal aber nicht vom Ufer aus. Aber du kommst an den Buhnen sau schlecht ran, bedingt durch den kleinen Bach dort, also witzlos dafür knapp 40 Euro zu blechen. Und ein " Beamter" kontrolliert dort laufend , eigene Erfahrung.


----------



## link (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Ijssel zwischen Zutphen und Deventer*

Das Nachtangeln ist da tatsächlich Verboten bin in dem Verein Mitglied.
Und das Gerücht das die Einfahrt zugekippt wird ist kein Gerücht, ab dann ist auch das Bootsangel und Bellybootangeln verboten in dem See wird eine Insel
entstehen und der See wird maximal 10m tief sein. Das hat mir zumindest der Kassenwart gesagt als ich mir die Papiere für 2010 abgeholt habe.
mfg Link


----------



## Tim78 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Ijssel zwischen Zutphen und Deventer*

Fahre heute Abend nochmal an die Strecke und schau mal was die Zander dort sagen .Fahr aber nicht in die nähe von dem See da ist in den letzten Monaten so gut wie nichts mehr zu fangen weil es total überlaufen ist . Da sitzen oft unsere Osteuropäischen Nachtbarn und machen ihre Truhe mit mini Zandern voll :r.Hab da mal sehr gut vom Ufer aus gefangen das ging so lange gut bis mich oder uns einer von dennen Beobachtet hat , ein paar Tage später saßen sie dort mit 7man car. 14 Tage lang seit dem ist an der Stelle nichts mehr zu hohlen:c und wenn es mal wieder klapt dauert es nicht lange bis die "wilde 7" wieder da ist.:v
Ist doch echt zum wenn man bei Angeln schon verstecken spielen muß|gr:


----------



## Zander70 (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Ijssel zwischen Zutphen und Deventer*



Snoeky schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> ja du kannst dir entweder ne jahreskarte für holland kaufen [35€] oder halt tageskarten (aber diese verkauft so gut wie kein angelladen).
> 
> lg Basti



Tages oder Wochenkarten für das fischen in der Ijssel bekommt man  eigentlich ganz gut an angrenzenden Campingplätzen. Letztes Jahr lag der  Preis noch bei 10.-€ für ne Wochenkarte. Da ich nur noch einmal im Jahr  runterfahre hole ich mir nicht mehr die Jahreskarte, sind ja immerhin  25.-€ mehr.


----------



## heizer04 (12. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Ijssel zwischen Zutphen und Deventer*

hi zusammen
wollen jetzt am samstag den 14.august nach zuthpen,habe gelesen das der wasserstand dort 441m betragen soll,weiss jemand ob bei diesem stand die buhnen noch frei sind

am rhein sind sie bis 285cm noch frei


gruss heizer04


----------



## ttemming (13. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Ijssel zwischen Zutphen und Deventer*



heizer04 schrieb:


> hi zusammen
> wollen jetzt am samstag den 14.august nach zuthpen,habe gelesen das der wasserstand dort 441m betragen soll,weiss jemand ob bei diesem stand die buhnen noch frei sind
> 
> am rhein sind sie bis 285cm noch frei
> ...


 

Ich war gestern Abend noch in Bronckhorst an der Ijssel und da war der Wasserstand normal...


----------



## heizer04 (13. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln an der Ijssel zwischen Zutphen und Deventer*

dankeschön für die information,,,und haste was gefangen

wir hatten letztens 2 Zander in 2 tagen,aber egal wetter war top

gruss heizer04


ps,mein schwager wohnt in stadtlohn und hat ne ganze weile in vreden gewohnt


----------



## Slipknot1 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Ijssel zwischen Zutphen und Deventer*

Sagt mal, gibt es irgendwie eine Möglichkeit den Fluss ,die Ijssel, als Grafik (via GoogleMaps) darzustellen und dann markiert wo man mit einem Vispas dort angeln darf und wo nicht!?


----------



## HAPE-1909 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der Ijssel zwischen Zutphen und Deventer*

visplanner.nl


----------



## ulli1958m (12. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angeln an der Ijssel zwischen Zutphen und Deventer*

Hallo....wir waren heute das erstemal an der Ijssel (nähe Wilp). 

 War erstaunt welcher Druck die Strömumg hatte......Körbe von 120/140gr mit Kralle blieben gerade so auf ca. 28-35m liegen..._*.ist das normal*_ bei dem Wasserstand *??? *...Schnurstärke war bei mir Mono 0,28mm.

Meine 180gr Rute mit 4 oder 5oz Spitze, gestellt im 50/60° Winkel war krumm |kopfkrat

 Auch die anderen Angler benötigten in etwa die Gewichte 



|wavey:


----------



## zanderzone (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angeln an der Ijssel zwischen Zutphen und Deventer*

Der Strömungsdruck bleibt immer gleich, es sei denn du hast extrems Hochwasser. jetzt und normalstand ist wirklich kein Unterschied...


----------



## robi_N (10. November 2018)

Die Ijssel ist auf jeden Fall zu empfehlen.

http://köderschlacht.de/angeln-an-der-ijssel/


----------



## rheinfischer70 (17. November 2018)

Ich sehe auf dem Stück immer mehr Stellen mit Verboden Toegang. Gilt dies aiau für Angler? Habe das immer ignoriert,weil man sonst nur an wenige Stellen kann.


----------



## Carpdr (20. November 2018)

@robi: da musst Du aber den Vispas des Doesburger Vereins haben, oder? Ich habe diesen nicht.


----------



## JasonP (6. Dezember 2018)

Ich will es nächstes Jahr mal für paar Tage bei Rheden probieren (ist etwas unterhalb der hier im Thread genannten Strecke). Allerdings genau Anfang Mai wenn Schonzeit herrscht und dann nur mit dem kl. Vispas. Hoffe es wird trotzdem Spaß machen auf Friedfisch zu angeln


----------



## Snoeky (2. Januar 2019)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Ich sehe auf dem Stück immer mehr Stellen mit Verboden Toegang. Gilt dies aiau für Angler? Habe das immer ignoriert,weil man sonst nur an wenige Stellen kann.



Gibt doch mal im Visplanner ein und guck wo du darfst.
Wenn der Visplanner blau anzeigt kannst du da auch ans Wasser ran,außer der Bauer hat sein Feld noch extra mit betretten verboten verschönert dann wird es schwer und evtl. teuer wenn er die Polizei herbei ruft.

Bei mir wird bei Rheden kein Angelverbot angezeigt aber weiter Flussabwärts,ab ca. Giesbeck bis Doesburg ist alles Orange.Dafür benötigt man den VisPas von HSV Doesburg.


----------

